# RIP Olive



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This is a delayed post for my P.ornata Olive who was my 1st ever pokie and died within a week of me having him. RIP little spid.

Heres some pics the day i got him at Kempton


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww sorry to hear. RIP Olive


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry about that selina RIP Olive


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

